# www.chefsvapour.co.uk



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Gotta give these chaps props, really great variety of concentrates.
Good service and well packed.

Anyone else use them?


----------



## Casper (14/12/15)

Do you suggest giving them a try?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/12/15)

Definitely , I had someone coming from the UK so i didn't have to wait but the variety of flavours from several vendors is a winner for those who want to do one order instead of several orders from different overseas vendors which is always messy.


----------

